# help needed in overclocking.......



## niku_19jan (Nov 23, 2006)

hi every body
i hav Intel Pentium IV processor n Mercury KOB 845 GL NDMx mobo
its 1.8 GHz. so i wanna overclock it, so guys plz tell me the steps to do it.
as i new so plz explain it guys.......

thnks


----------



## anandk (Nov 23, 2006)

a basic guide here take care


----------



## samrulez (Nov 23, 2006)

Irrespective of you processor being able to overclock...you mobo won't have overclocking option...


OC only if your mobo has/supports..
-->PCI/AGP locks
-->A locked South Bridge
--> Memory Dividers
-->And more ram...plz...at least 512MB running at 400MHz...


----------



## niku_19jan (Nov 23, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Irrespective of you processor being able to overclock...you mobo won't have overclocking option...
> 
> 
> OC only if your mobo has/supports..
> ...


bro thn i cant overclock it as i m having 376 mb of sd ram n of some 300 mhz speed...............
n mobo dnt hav pci/agp locks & south bridge n allllllll
so thnks all of u .......


----------

